# Dolls and toys



## sweetsue

I love these sites
http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html
the dainty dollies are really cute and is William the snowman.
Haven't tried this site yet but there seems to be plenty of patterns to choose from
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dolls_clothes.php
and I particularly like Jo Calvert's pattern for her little dollies and outfits.
www.ashidome.com/blogger/files/FREE_worrydolls.pdf
Hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## roseknit

Jean Greenhowes's patterns are the best. I have every one of her books and have knitted nearly all of them


----------



## barb

great resources..thanks!!! i want to get into knitting toys and this just may be the push i needed!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks for posting SweetSue....cannot have enough toy patterns..and Jean Greenhouses are the best...I have some of her freebie patterns and many of her books.

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla



sweetsue said:


> I love these sites
> http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html
> the dainty dollies are really cute and is William the snowman.
> Haven't tried this site yet but there seems to be plenty of patterns to choose from
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dolls_clothes.php
> and I particularly like Jo Calvert's pattern for her little dollies and outfits.
> www.ashidome.com/blogger/files/FREE_worrydolls.pdf
> Hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Great info. Be sure to check out Alan Dart as well. Fantastic detail.


----------



## raelkcol

Thank you for the links. The dolls are adorable!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Love Alan Dart too Jynx..thanks for reminder.



Dreamweaver said:


> Great info. Be sure to check out Alan Dart as well. Fantastic detail.


----------



## sweetsue

Charley Bear
http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/520868/charley-bear-knitting-pattern
Floppsy Rabbit
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00213&cat_id=369
Fat Cat
http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00118&cat_id=369


----------



## sweetsue

Yes, last night I made Percy minus the bandage
http://www.areyoubeingbullied.com/page8.htm
and I am thinking of making the chick and egg 
http://www.alandart.co.uk/products/product/38
but I don't have any yellow wool


----------



## sweetsue

Oh no! Look at the Funky Monkey. I must make one NOW
http://www.patonsyarns.com/search.php?pspt=t&advps=y&cps=21191


----------



## askem1728

i have made the chick and egg from Alan Dart. well the chick anyways and it is rather quick to make and looks so cute when done. thanks for some new links


----------



## sweetsue

Oh no. I think I am in love. I must stop browsing and really get out those needles.
http://knittedtoys.blogspot.com/


----------



## sweetsue

Bobbles the Clown
http://www.allcrafts.net/fjs.htm?url=home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/freeclownpattern.htm
Bunny
http://www.allcrafts.net/fjs.htm?url=www.berroco.com/exclusives/bunny/bunny.html
100 free toys & animals
http://www.allcrafts.net/crochet/knittingtoys.htm


----------



## jaykayone

just spent about an hour looking at all the great patterns from your posts - thank you !


----------



## sweetsue

I know just how you feel jaykayone. I did the same and spent the whole day in my pjs!


----------



## sweetsue

Here are some more patterns - these ones are not free!
http://twinsknit.blogspot.com/


----------



## sweetsue

Here is a Nativity Scene Pattern
http://aww.ninemsn.com.au/living/artsandentertainment/773425/knitted-nativity-scene


----------



## sweetsue

Another site for toys - but once you look around you will never leave this one.
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/category_oversikt.php?kat=6


----------



## sweetsue

A very easy teddy bear
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/toys/anyyarnteddybear.htm


----------



## jaykayone

sweetsue said:


> A very easy teddy bear
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/toys/anyyarnteddybear.htm


Hi Sue, 
another really cute pattern - thank you !! i love the sites you are sharing


----------



## brenda1946

Hi My name is Brenda, i live in England. I also love Jean Greenhowes knitting. She has just published a new book called Donuts Delight. I have tried to order it but it is out of stock with Sirdar so am going to try Knitwell. Did you know she has a website and puts patterns on that you can download for free. The website is www.jeangreenhowe.com just in case you want to have a look at it.


----------



## sweetsue

Another Nativity Scene
http://www.scribd.com/doc/29803665/Knit-Your-Own-Nativity-the-Donkey-is-So-Cute


----------



## sweetsue

Another easy teddy from Lincraft using Fairy Floss yarn
http://www.lincraft.com.au/view_project.php?id=318

and this one using flutter yarn
http://www.lincraft.com.au/view_project.php?id=243

and this is the one we would call our trauma teddy
http://www.lincraft.com.au/view_project.php?id=124


----------



## sweetsue

A bunny
http://www.*************/project/easter-bunny


----------



## sweetsue

Here are some owls:
http://knittedtoybox.blogspot.com/2009/09/owlies.html

http://mustknitfaster.wordpress.com/2010/03/23/elvis-the-owl/

http://oldsweetsong.blogspot.com/2011/08/hooty-hoo-grandmothers-favorite-knitted.html

and a crocheted one
http://littlegreen.typepad.com/romansock/files/owlets.pdf

Happy Knitting


----------



## sweetsue

and a couple of penguins:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter04/PATTpasha.html

http://www.michaels.com/Loops-Threads%E2%84%A2-Impeccable%E2%84%A2-Knit-Penguin-Toy/e09640,default,pd.html?start=6&cgid=projects-yarnandneedlecrafts-loopsandthreads


----------



## sweetsue

tiny turtle
http://knittedtoybox.blogspot.com/2008/04/amigurumi-tiny-turtle.html
a tiny bird
http://knittedtoybox.blogspot.com/2008/04/sweet-little-bird.html
a sugar bunny
http://knittedtoybox.blogspot.com/2009/05/sugar-bunny.html
a koala baby
http://knittedtoybox.blogspot.com/2008/11/koala-baby.html


----------



## brenda1946

roseknit said:


> Jean Greenhowes's patterns are the best. I have every one of her books and have knitted nearly all of them


Did you know she had just published a new one called Donuts Delight. My wool shop has sold out and i will now have to order from a web site called Knitwell. I have a large folder of all her knitted toys some of which she says are no longer available unless you go to Amazon or e-bay. Good luck with knitting them.


----------



## sweetsue

We should encourage her to make them available at a cost for downloading then you wouldn't have to worry about selling out.



brenda1946 said:


> roseknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Greenhowes's patterns are the best. I have every one of her books and have knitted nearly all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know she had just published a new one called Donuts Delight. My wool shop has sold out and i will now have to order from a web site called Knitwell. I have a large folder of all her knitted toys some of which she says are no longer available unless you go to Amazon or e-bay. Good luck with knitting them.
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetsue

Striped ball
http://knitting.about.com/od/patternsfortoys/ss/knit-beach-ball-toy_2.htm


----------



## sweetsue

little chicks
http://cdn.makezine.com/make/craft/2011/08/Tiny_Chicken_Mochimochi_Hrachovec.pdf


----------



## sweetsue

monkeys
you need to sign up but it is free
knit
http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4563
crochet
http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=2912


----------



## sweetsue

crochet turtle
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/6/22/1308758973672-tortoise_pattern.pdf


----------



## sweetsue

a school bus
http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4273&cps=21191


----------



## sweetsue

Jack Russell terrier
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Miscellaneous/Knit-Your-Own-Jack-Russell


----------



## sweetsue

Topsy Turvy Dolls

http://www.greasy.com/nittineedles/topsy_turvy_doll_free_pattern.html

http://www.wendysweewoolies.com/topsy-turvy.html

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/toptur.html

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4757


----------



## sweetsue

A frog pattern (with an optional tennis ball as fill)
http://www.spudandchloe.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/ribbit-11.pdf


----------



## DollDreser

I don't knit dolls. I knit doll clothes for all sizes of dolls. I think the dolls and things you all knit are really cute, but I hate stuffing and putting together all the pieces. I did make an apron, hat and kitchen tools for my grand-daughter. She loved them.


----------



## awpacky

Thank you Sweet Sue.


----------



## sweetsue

I find the stuffing quite therapeutic. And when I get tired of threading the darning needle, I pick up a crochet hook and put them together that way. Most of my toys are knitted in one piece with just the arms to sew on - so that is a little easier. you can also knit them in the round but I find them too fiddly for that and can't get small enough circular needles. 



DollDreser said:


> I don't knit dolls. I knit doll clothes for all sizes of dolls. I think the dolls and things you all knit are really cute, but I hate stuffing and putting together all the pieces. I did make an apron, hat and kitchen tools for my grand-daughter. She loved them.


----------



## awpacky

Many thanks for all the links. I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## awpacky

Hi Sweet Sue, thank you for the many links you have shared. I cannot believe the great patterns I have found for free.

This is the first forum I have ever joined. I am hooked and am here to stay, however, I also have an interest in machine embroidery. I have not used it in so long I have forgotten how to thread the bobbin. Do you know of a machine embroidery forum as good as this one.

Thanks to all who share.


----------



## sweetsue

I have looked but nothing could beat KP. Could try
http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/embroidery/
or
http://www.embroideryforum.com/forums/forum.php
Don't look anything like KP. Cheers Sue



awpacky said:


> Hi Sweet Sue, thank you for the many links you have shared. I cannot believe the great patterns I have found for free.
> 
> This is the first forum I have ever joined. I am hooked and am here to stay, however, I also have an interest in machine embroidery. I have not used it in so long I have forgotten how to thread the bobbin. Do you know of a machine embroidery forum as good as this one.
> 
> Thanks to all who share.


----------



## awpacky

I found those too. Perhaps I am just so accustomed to this forum others are not as organized. I probably will just take my machine in to my local store. Thanks for your help.


----------



## izzy

Thank you, Sweetsue, for all of the wonderful pattern sites ! You truly are 'SWEET' !!


----------



## sweetsue

More toys - some free, some not:
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/barbara-primes-fuzzy-mitten


----------



## sweetsue

More cute little toys
http://www.petitepurls.com/Summer11/summer2011_p_fruit.html


----------



## sweetsue

Military Doll Pattern
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000674411


----------



## sweetsue

Kiwi Toy
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf11/PATTkiwi.php


----------



## sweetsue

Knitted Toy Elephant by Sarah Keen from Knitted Wild Animals
http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Home/Crafts/Craft-Project-Knitted-Toy-Elephant.html


----------



## sweetsue

Knitted Baby Gator
http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Home/Crafts/Craft-Project-Knitted-Baby-Gator.html


----------



## sweetsue

Knitted toy lamb
http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Home/Crafts/Craft-Project-Knitted-Toy-Lamb.html


----------



## sweetsue

Easy bear - just make some squares using
2x 50g balls of Patons Whisper or Lana Grossa knitting wool
http://www.santaspostbag.co.uk/square-bear-knitted-teddy-pattern.shtml


----------



## sweetsue

Knitted Barbie patterns
http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/


----------



## awpacky

Too Cute! ! 
Thank you


----------



## hennalady

http://www.knittingdaily.com/7-Free-Baby-Knitting-Patterns/


----------



## mak123

love those clowns, I just ordered the book on amazon for $13.00. Not sure of the original price, but hopefully this was a good one. thanks for posting the pic of your work.
christine


----------



## Grandma val

me too, I,m dog tired but cant stop looking at pattern sites.Its 11 30 p m. I am fasinated with the toys especialy the teddies MUST make one.


----------



## awpacky

The following site is very reasonable on the Jean Greenhowe books. But they only have 5 and do not have the clown book.

http://www.anniesattic.com/list.html?

criteria=jean+greenhowe&go.x=8&go.y=0


mak123 said:


> love those clowns, I just ordered the book on amazon for $13.00. Not sure of the original price, but hopefully this was a good one. thanks for posting the pic of your work.
> christine


----------



## sweetsue

I bought a couple from Abe books
www.abebooks.com
Another good resource is booko.com


----------



## sweetsue

The Golly:
http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly.html
or
http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/freetinygollypattern.htm
and the history of the Golly for those still interested
http://www.golliwogg.co.uk/history.htm

There is a good article there on the whole racism debacle if you are interested in that sort of thing. Just like poor Noddy, Enid Blyton's toys are taking another beating.


----------



## paulinevizard

thankyou for links


----------



## sweetsue

You're welcome. Hope you found what you were looking for.
Cheers
Sue


----------



## Ronique

Thanks for the links


----------



## awpacky

sweetsue said:


> I love these sites
> http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html
> the dainty dollies are really cute and is William the snowman.
> Haven't tried this site yet but there seems to be plenty of patterns to choose from
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dolls_clothes.php
> and I particularly like Jo Calvert's pattern for her little dollies and outfits.
> www.ashidome.com/blogger/files/FREE_worrydolls.pdf
> Hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


I made the posy doll from this website. Ther are some nice patterns on this site:

http://dollytime.blogspot.com/p/dolls.html


----------



## awpacky

sweetsue said:


> I love these sites
> http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html
> the dainty dollies are really cute and is William the snowman.
> Haven't tried this site yet but there seems to be plenty of patterns to choose from
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dolls_clothes.php
> and I particularly like Jo Calvert's pattern for her little dollies and outfits.
> www.ashidome.com/blogger/files/FREE_worrydolls.pdf
> Hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


I made the posy doll from this website. Ther are some nice patterns on this site:

http://dollytime.blogspot.com/p/dolls.html


----------



## sweetsue

Lovely. There are lots of nice patterns. $
Her teddies are nice too.
Thankyou for posting.
I noticed she has moved too although still maintaining the dollytime site.
http://flutterbypatch.blogspot.com.au/2009/09/knitting-teddies.html
Also available on Etsy



awpacky said:


> I made the posy doll from this website. Ther are some nice patterns on this site:
> 
> http://dollytime.blogspot.com/p/dolls.html


----------



## yona

sweetsue said:


> Lovely. There are lots of nice patterns. $
> Her teddies are nice too.
> Thankyou for posting.
> I noticed she has moved too although still maintaining the dollytime site.
> http://flutterbypatch.blogspot.com.au/2009/09/knitting-teddies.html
> Also available on Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> awpacky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the posy doll from this website. Ther are some nice patterns on this site:
> 
> Sweetsue: Thank you so much for posting all these lovely toy sites. So many children will be so happy when they get the lovely knitted/crocheted toys.
> 
> http://dollytime.blogspot.com/p/dolls.html
Click to expand...


----------



## CaroleJS

Red Heart yarns web site has cute easy toys. Debbie Bliss has a cute bear with a removable bunny suit. 
Carole


----------



## Diane D

any dolls patterns that look like a baby?


----------



## sweetsue

Diane D said:


> any dolls patterns that look like a baby?


There are several for sale Diane
This one in Susan Anderson's book Itty bitty toys
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-doll-set-doll
this one
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-baby-doll-and-nappy
Yvonne Boucher:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-emily-doll
Snuggle dolly
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snuggle-dolly

BUT.... you could probably use any doll pattern and make a bonnet etc to end up with a baby doll
My favorite pattern that I have adapted for babies and clowns is Dollytime little daisy (I have even adapted to work in the round from feet up) some pics attached http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-daisy-2


----------



## Diane D

thank you sweetsue


----------

